# Rimless tank.



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been looking all over the net to try and find if anyone has turned a regular tank into a rimless. Well just the top rim anyway. I have several 20g high tanks and I am going to take the upper rim off very carefully. What do ya guys think? I dont think it would hurt the structural integrity to much. Or do you think other wise??


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes this can and has been done. I did a 20gal high a while ago. I suggest lots of fresh razor blades to get all the silicon scum off. The top edge of the glass may be somewhat jagged so I suggest using a whetstone to smooth it out.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you . That was what I was thinking, I would have to do .


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you do need to be careful that the top of the tank does not bow out when filled. the black rim acts as a support to prevent this from happening. if the tank is over 19" tall, you could have issues depending on how thick the glass is.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I would advise against it. While it can be done, those black rims are designed to offer some support against bowing and separation of the glass panes.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone having problems when doing this to a 20gal tank. I agree that you can have support issues once you go much bigger though.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

I asked my statics professor today after class and the actual pressure at the top of the tank is not relevant to the mid to lower part of the tank. Meaning that the weight of the water at the top of the tank is nowhere near the pressure at the bottom of the tank. Therefore if I did take the lower rim off the tank I could run into structural integrity problems.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

it's up to you if you want to take the risk, but the top of the tank will bow out, unless it's braced. water will want to push out at the narrowest part, which is the front to back glass top edges.


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Again I don't think a 20gal high tank will bow, mine doesn't. This is all dependent on the thickness of the glass. If you get a name brand tank I don't think you will have problems. I have both the top and bottom rims off. Mine has only been running for ~6 months but when I was reading up on this I found several people that have had theirs going for several years with no problems.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey Longbow do you by chance have any pictures of this tank ??


----------



## longbowaj (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't mind the bad photography and the scape is still being worked on.

Before (basically before i found APC)









After (in all the clear shots you can see my reflection)


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Man taking the rim off does look better. Well looks like I will be taking the bottom off too lol.


----------

